# Do yall crimp your vials or...



## DrBeefcake777 (Oct 8, 2020)

Years ago Id purchased a flip-top crimper... I eventually sold it.

I see these air tight rubber stoppers. Can those be drawn from since Im brewing for personal use?

LMK what you guys do about that and what personal batch sizes do you all make for those who dont "share" with freinds.

Im thinking 100 grams Test, 50 grams EQ, 50 grams Nandrolone for a start and maybe making some dbol or winny oral solution.

Im on TRT so I could burn thru 400ml test E at 250mg/ml long before it expires. 

And if I feel I have too much I could always say "heres 50ml test, thanks for being a pal" hahaha


----------



## DrBeefcake777 (Oct 8, 2020)

Im leaning towards getting another crimper and making labels just for aesthetics btw, but Im not set in that and Id love to  sabe the money. Those crimpers aint cheap


----------

